# eh? iD for my plant



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Found these in a creek in chatham county, NC. Was pretty happy i found them actually. Look at the pic below. Thanks


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

maybe dwarf sag subulata


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

i think the stems are too thin and round


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi flashbang009,

It looks like a variety of Eleocharis (hair grass) to me. There are some native to your area.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That looks like an _Isoetes_ to me. A closeup of the base of the plant would settle the matter.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

i agree with the cavan.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

I think it is isoetes, i'll get another closer pic. I have some other one's out in the creek i found these that look like some of the other isoetes. i'll try to get some pics of those too.


----------

